

God is on the ropes: [] new science that has creationists [] terrified - foolrush
http://www.salon.com/2015/01/03/god_is_on_the_ropes_the_brilliant_new_science_that_has_creationists_and_the_christian_right_terrified/

======
Turing_Machine
Terrible title, terrible article.

It conflates three different things: 1) the existence of God 2) the creation
of the Universe 3) the origin of life.

For example, the Catholic Church is by far the largest Christian denomination.

With respect to 3), the Catholic Church has been okay with evolution for a
long time (this was made official by Pius XII in 1950). With respect to 2) the
guy who developed the Big Bang Theory was actually a Catholic priest.

Pretending that the 7,000-year-old Earth, created in 7 days story represents
the mainstream Christian view is intellectually dishonest.

The title is terrible in another respect. Those who do believe in the young
Earth, 7 day story won't be "terrified" by this at all. They'll simply ignore
it, as they ignore all other evidence.

